# Nissan Power Aerials



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

I have a 1987 Nissan Bluebird 1796cc SLX T72 model and have salvaged two Nissan power aerial timer boxes of which i would like to install one box but the colour schemes of the wires from the car and the timer box don't match and therefore i don't know what each wire is connected to on the wiring loom. If anyone could help by telling me what each wire is connected to then I would be very thankful. The seven wires from the timer box are coloured Blue, Black/Red, Yellow, Red, Red/White, Green and Black.


----------

